# AKV concierge rooms



## stoler527 (Sep 23, 2013)

We would like to try to book concierge level for a few days in order to be eligible to go on the behind the scenes animal tours.

I have heard that concierge rooms are limited and hard to get. What is the best strategy for getting this type of booking?

Do you have better luck if you book a full seven days?


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Are you a DVC AKV owner?


----------



## stoler527 (Sep 23, 2013)

We have a contract for AKV in ROFR.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 23, 2013)

Call the resort and ask WHICH days they do that tour ... not every day ... and you would be super unhappy, for whatever the booking rules are don't allow you to book it while spending all those points.


----------



## 6scoops (Sep 23, 2013)

*Don't count on getting all nights unless you own DVC/AK*

I usually wait list for a night or two,  at the beginning or the end of my trip.  Or keep checking on line and take what you can get.  There are only 6 rooms on the concierge level for DVC Members.  Unless you own at AK, I think it would be difficult even at the 7 month window to get more than two consecutive nights.  On one of my trips, I did ask to do the sunrise safari and it was not available on the morning I was staying concierge, but they did infact still let me do it another morning.  They said that is not something they can always do, and did not want me to advertise it.  My point is it never hurts to ask and take what you can get on the concierge level, I believe it is well worth the points.  Loved it!  good luck! 

I see you do own AK, hopefully you can book as soon as 11 month window opens!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 24, 2013)

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/animal-kingdom/sunrise-safari/


This excursion is available Sundays and Thursdays only, it departs the Lodge at 7:30am, and can be booked 90 days in advance through the Animal Kingdom Lodge Resort Itinerary Planning Office (cost: $65/adult, $32.50/child [ages 3-9]; park admission is not included, park ticket is required.)


Because of the limited CL rooms and the high demand, getting CL is difficult but not impossible. The 11 month booking window is key.  Do you need to book during a certain time of year? 


Best of luck!


----------



## chalee94 (Sep 24, 2013)

There are actually 5 2BR lockoffs in club level.  So that means if 2 2BRs are booked, only 3 possible studios remain.  So as others have said, it's tough to book them long after the 11 month window.

Also be aware that the views from these villas are not great.   Too high and the roof is an obstruction.


----------



## stoler527 (Sep 24, 2013)

I think that we will only want to do the concierge rooms once. The rooms and the added costs for the tours make it a costly operation. I think that one of them is $170 per person.

I had heard that all of the rooms didn't even have a savannah view. They are also smaller than the Kidani rooms.

Hearing about obstructed views is not heartening.

My daughter, however, is committed to the special behind the scenes tours. I thought that they were every day. Since they are not, I will have to be super careful about the days I book concierge. If I can get it at all!!

I would be really mad if I used so many points and then couldn't go on the tours.

We would ideally like to go for my daughters birthday in mid August. I know ..... It is high demand and too hot. Second choice would be Dec/Jan.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 24, 2013)

Crafty527 said:


> I...My daughter, however, is committed to the special behind the scenes tours. I thought that they were every day. Since they are not, I will have to be super careful about the days I book concierge. If I can get it at all!!
> 
> I would be really mad if I used so many points and then couldn't go on the tours.
> 
> ....



Be sure to understand even if you check everything up to the day of check in, YOUR tour may NOT come off. Bad weather, animal issues, a bigger VIP (like some king or head of state) ... I was there for the POTUS visited one year... security and staff was moved around all the parks (don't know if the tour happen or not).


----------



## stoler527 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sigh...at least I would hope that they would reschedule or refund my $$$$.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 24, 2013)

If you can't get Club level DVC, you could always just book a night on the club level regular resort and do the tour. We did the Sunrise Safari about 4 years ago. It's cool, and our guide in the truck was the curator of the AK animal programs, Greg.


----------



## stoler527 (Sep 24, 2013)

That is a good idea.

Since we are blowing money anyway, we could just pay cash and get what we want. It is a once in a lifetime experience and a birthday on top of that.

Will pursue the cheaper options first, though.


----------

